# Should I Winterize???



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, just my luck. I'm picking up my RV today (WOOHOO!! sunny ) at the high is going to be 60. The camper is not winterized. We figured this is fine, I mean, we've had a WARM winter so far and we want to go camping.....like....yesterday! LOL

Anyway so on the way to work this am I hear Sunday the high will be 38 and snow flurries are predicted. WHAT?!?! Well Crap.









Do I need to winterize? If so, what should I do?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Congrads on the new Outback!

The dealer should have already winterized it unless itâ€™s dry. If they have not I would request it to be done as a courtesy.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

jgerni said:


> Congrads on the new Outback!
> 
> The dealer should have already winterized it unless itâ€™s dry. If they have not I would request it to be done as a courtesy.
> [snapback]21925[/snapback]​


I wasn't able to buy an outback









I was able to purchase a 2000 Rockwood T2305. The dealer is doing the maintenance prep etc today it today, but wasn't planning to winterize it because the weather has been so warm and we were planning to start camping immediately.

Even now my husband is







at my suggestion of winterizing.....help? Am I being silly thinking we should for a cold snap?

Thanks!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

You could ask the dealer to blow the lines out with air, that way you are protected froma short term cold snap and do not have to flush to get ready to camp. I would ask for that as a min.

Jared


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with Jared. And while you are picking up the camper, see if you can get the adapter to blow it out you self. Just a couple of bucks and they may through it in if you ask nicely.

Paul


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Winterizing is mainly for those of us that will experience sub freezing temperatures long enough to do damage.

You would need it to get well below freezing for 12 or more hours to do damage. As the ice must freeze hard and expand (as it freezes) to damage the pipes and fittings.

If you just blow most of the water out with an air compressor you will be fine.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If it's only going to be cold for a day or two, you could run the furnace at a low setting, or put a space heater inside if you can connect electric to the trailer.

Draining the lines, using air should be fine...but there are NO guarantees. (weather people are only predicters...and are often wrong!)
Anti freeze is the surest method, but probably overkill for you.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> If it's only going to be cold for a day or two, you could run the furnace at a low setting, or put a space heater inside if you can connect electric to the trailer.
> 
> Draining the lines, using air should be fine...but there are NO guarantees. (weather people are only predicters...and are often wrong!)
> Anti freeze is the surest method, but probably overkill for you.
> [snapback]21955[/snapback]​


Well weather.com has it going down in the 20's two nights in a row, with the windchills in the teens, then warming up into the high 30's during the day. Hubby wants to camp over the weekend (that's one solution- the furnace would certainly be in use!) as our maiden voyage, and in some ways it makes sense...I mean, we'd certainly know within the 72 hour limit (ga law) on the vehicle if the heat ran and everything worked properly, and it would elimate the risk of freezing lines, and it would make the hubby smile.....but darn it's gonna be cold and ugly! (rain, wind, cold)

If we do, what procedures do we use to "blow out the lines" after we come back Sunday (we have an air compressor or two in the garage already) and what lines? We won't be using the holding tanks (I think?) because we'd be camping at Red Top with water/sewer access at the campsite.

Thanks as always for your patience!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

30 degree temps in Georgia? And here I thought the South was ALWAYS hot. 70 degrees yesterday in Denver. Broke a record.

Randy


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> 30 degree temps in Georgia? And here I thought the South was ALWAYS hot. 70 degrees yesterday in Denver. Broke a record.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]21980[/snapback]​


I think you have us confused with our neighbors to the south!! We get cold weather here.....usually from late Jan-March. Really......we do!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

In my vast experience (I've done it once and only while being closely supervised by an adult) the way you blow out the lines is:

1. Drain the holding tank (Usually from under the body).
2. Hook the air adapter to the fresh water connector. 
3. Fire up Ye Olde Air Compressor.
4. Open the pressure relief valve on the water heater.
5. Open the drain plug on the water heater.
6. Find the plug where it shot out of your hands because there was pressure on the tank because you forgot step 5. Try your right nostril. That's where I found mine.
7. Let the air push all the water out of the drain.
8. Occasionally use your hand to temporarily build water pressure and then realease it. This should pull even more water out.
9. Let the air run until the escaping air no longer feels moist.
10. Attempt to reinstall drain plug.
11. Retreive plug from your LEFT nostril.
12. Remove pressure fitting from the trailer.
13. Reinstall plug.
14. Reinstall pressure fitting.
15. Turn on faucets one side at a time, one faucet at a time and let the water blow out. 
16. Turn the water valve off momentarily and then open again to scavenge more water from the system.
17. Do all the faucets in turn including the outside shower.
18. Mop the floor.
19. Wipe off the counters and the sink.
20. Blot the ceiling and the walls where high-pressure water had moistened everything.
21. Hide the plate you accidentally broke when it was smashed by jets of high-pressure water escaping from the faucet because you were too lazy to move it out of the way before performing this procedure.
22. Turn off Ye Olde Air Compresser.
23. Remove fitting from trailer.
24. Reset pressure regulator on Water Heater.
25. Pour about two cups of Non-Toxic Pink Anti-Freeze in every drain to protect the P-Traps.
26. Drink the adult beverage of your choice.

If you inadvertantly perform step 26 prior to initiating step 1 and subsequent steps, fully expect to repeat steps 6, 11, 18 - 21 numerous times. There is a formula that basically says for every time you perform step 26 before the other steps, expect to repeat steps 6, 11, 18 -21 in every-increasing increments until comatose.

Hope this helps!

Reverie


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Reverie said:


> In my vast experience (I've done it once and only while being closely supervised by an adult) the way you blow out the lines is:
> 
> 1. Drain the holding tank (Usually from under the body).
> 2. Hook the air adapter to the fresh water connector.
> ...


I think I like #26 the best. Yep. It's my favorite. I'll let the hubby do steps 1-25.


----------

